
Mazebattles.com: race to solve generated mazes (Node.js+socketio) - lightwork
https://github.com/HenryDavidZhu/MazeBattles.com
======
josephg
I'm always surprised to see new projects use socketio. Socket.io has been
historically very buggy, it has a bizarre scaling model and its difficult to
configure and use through a load balancer. The way it uses multiple transports
means some bugs show up only on some browsers / connections, and this can make
debugging applications written on socket.io really difficult, because it can
be impossible to reproduce problems that users are seeing.

Socket.io is also totally unnecessary since websocket support is universal:

[https://caniuse.com/#feat=websockets](https://caniuse.com/#feat=websockets)

